# Hi Mountain Sweet and Spicy Snackin Sticks



## stainless (Mar 22, 2016)

Had a very successful deer hunting season so there is plenty of ground to test on some new snacks. 

A few weeks ago I came across some clearance items at Academy and picked up several boxes of Hi Mountain Sweet & Spicy Snackin Sticks for $2.99 a kit. These are usually $19.99.  I figured I couldn't go wrong at that price. 

Decided to smoke these in the Masterbuilt electric smoker because I needed to maintain a low temp according to the directions. This smoker doesn't do well producing smoke at low temps so I used an Amazn smoke tray with oak pellets. Temps were easy to maintain and plenty of smoke. They took much longer to cook than I anticipated from the directions. 

Finally got them pulled off and tested the flavor. Plenty of smoke. The flavor is somewhat weak in my opinion. I even added a few extra spoons of the seasoning after reading some other negative reviews on this particular flavor. All in all.. I give it a 5. Wish it had a little more kick to it. I have plenty more boxes so next time I'm going to add to it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2016)

Man they sure look good!

Al


----------



## dward51 (Mar 22, 2016)

I've used their original blend.  I ended up adding some crushed red pepper flakes and ECA to kick it up a bit.  Came out pretty decent once I got the ratios right, but I was out of the spice mix by then.   For $2.99 you got a heck of a deal though.


----------



## joel11230 (Mar 25, 2016)

They look awesome. I've used that same flavor and I agree it doesn't have enough kick. Even the jalapeño blend did have enough kick for me. Next batch I added ceyenne pepper and black pepper to it. That helped a bunch.


----------



## tjmitche (Mar 25, 2016)

They do look awesome!   I will add however, that I made the same blend a couple months back and I thought they were pretty mild too.  I made some of the pepper blend from Hi Mtn at the same time and they were much more to my taste.


----------

